# Magloire to the Bucks !



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2204385


> The Milwaukee Bucks continued to aggressively reshape their roster Wednesday by beating out several teams to acquire New Orleans/Oklahoma City center Jamaal Magloire, according to NBA front-office sources.
> 
> In a trade that will be announced later Wednesday, Milwaukee has agreed to send swingman Desmond Mason, its 2006 first-round pick and cash considerations to the Hornets for Magloire, an East All-Star in 2004.


Damn ...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

terrible trade for the hornets.


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

[QUOTE

Damn ...[/QUOTE]

x2

I guess we didn't really have a chance  

the bucks are looking pretty strong now


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

So I guess Mopete + 1st Round Pick + Cash could have done it considering our pick will be much better than the Bucks. Not sure we want to give up that pick though.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

> terrible trade for the hornets.


I'm not sure I agree. Magloire does come with an injury concern while Mason is a pretty good FG shooter and a very entertaining one to boot. And the pick and cash certainly won't hurt a struggling franchise.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Milwaukee needs another C? Weird, oh well - I think value wise its pretty even. Wonder if this frees them up to move Gadzuric?

I was wondering how Mason would fit in with Bobby Simmons on board and Redd.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Milwaukee can use him as a 4 if they want to go big with Bogut.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Does this mean Milwaukee won't have his Bird rights and he'll become a UFA after his contract expires?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I thought the bird rights stayed with a player when he was traded? Maybe I am wrong though


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

They have Bird rights.

Will Mil be able to resign him w/o giving close to Max?

Bogut will surely look for big bucks, will they afford both?

This is one of the best places he could have been traded to if we want our shot come 07.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> They have Bird rights.


Ok, thanks.

Depending on the success of Milwaukee a lot of dynamics have changed in terms of us wanting to bring Magloire to Toronto. Things just got a lot more interesting.

For one, Bogut is their centre of the future. If push came to shove they would take Bogut over Magloire. Which means that in two years Jamaal's role on the team will be diminished if not obsolete. I don't think either Magloire or Bogut will make good power forwards so that's the way things are. And with Gadzilla still around (if he wasn't part of the trade) with Joe Smith they can make due.

Magloire will be tested, finally. He might've put up good numbers on a horrible Hornets team for two years and then used those stats to sign a bloated contract. In Milwaukee his numbers are going to be hard-earned, especially in the playoffs. We'll get to preview exactly what kind of player he is before thinking about signing him.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i just hope they still start bogut though, for fantasy considerations


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

trick said:


> i just hope they still start bogut though, for fantasy considerations


I doubt it unless Majolire starts over Joe Smith at PF


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I think you are right BUTR. I think MIL has zero intention of resigning Magloire when he expires. This is a temporary move to mentor Bogut and take some pressure off him. Will bring them cap savings in 2007 and they may be able to get some value in return by moving him to Toronto or wherever Mags wants to go then.

I didn't see them in pre-season but I would guess that they liked how Bobby Simmons fit in, and were not sure Bogut was ready to carry the load in the nba. This move makes them close to a lock for the playoffs if they stay healthy. Could move them above everyone but IND, MIA, and DET.

Desmond Mason is a nice player. Hornets now have Paul, JR Smith, and Desmond Mason. Not much up front though. They are looking for one more top 3 pick this year plus the MIL pick to give them some young bigs.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

GuelphRaptorsFan said:


> I'm not sure I agree. Magloire does come with an injury concern while Mason is a pretty good FG shooter and a very entertaining one to boot. And the pick and cash certainly won't hurt a struggling franchise.


So the guy breaks a finger and is suddenly injury prone? How fast people forget he played 3 staight 82 game seasons without missing a game, and before last year missed a WHOPPING 8 games in 4 years...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

GuelphRaptorsFan said:


> I'm not sure I agree. Magloire does come with an injury concern while Mason is a pretty good FG shooter and a very entertaining one to boot. And the pick and cash certainly won't hurt a struggling franchise.


you would think in a league where double-double centers are sparse that they would get more than a role player and a *single* pick which everyday seems to be around the late-teens, early-twenties area. thus far in the preseason magloire is showing no signs of being an injury-plagued player and he's made a name for himself to be a very-rugged, hard-nosed type of centers. the main positive i see in this deal is that in pushed NOK more closer to drafting Oden?

at the same time, milwaukee just put themselves in a win-now situation in which they just forfeited next year's pick and probably will hurt the value of their 2007 pick by being a team which, may be a eastern conference final contender at best. all this for two years of playoff success? the wiser decision would have been to stick with the youth movement and gradually improve the team they had prior to this trade seeing as how they were poised to be a playoff team in the first place.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WTF was that about.... looks like they could have gotten away with taking Marv now...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

They've really given Bogut a great situation to be playing in with this move. He's already got a world of pressure on him being the top pick. Now he won't have to start or carry the load for the frontcourt. He'll be able to go out on the floor and work on certain things each night at his own pace. This is probably the best move they could've made towards helping him develop so long as he isn't ready for major minutes right out of the gate. And if he is than Mags can sit or play power forward--he'll probably be happy to be away from the doomed-from-the-start Hornets franchise.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm glad to see Magloire go Milwaukee instead of say NJ or Indiana. Leaving Milwakee to come to Toronto is easier than leaving a winning situation in NJ or Indiana. I was concerned that a winning team combined with a Larry Bird in his ear would have conviced him to stay there

whether it's true or not, I think many people around the league believe that Magloire will be signing with Toronto in 2007, so his value at this point is much lower than it should be.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Not such a bad trade for New Orleans IMO. Magloire seemed unhappy, and they are obviously in rebuilding mode. They get Desmond Mason who is a high energy type player, and they'll get a mid 1st rounder as well. Chris Paul, JR Smith and Mason on the floor at the same time? Should be fun to watch.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I wonder what protection the pick has, cause I don't see the bucks being that much better this year, Probably high lottery (12-16), they could surprise people though, so ya never know.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

trick said:


> terrible trade for the hornets.


well desmond mason is not a scrub - he would start on alot of NBA teams - I just think the hornets did not want to go in to the season with MAGS.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

charlz said:


> well desmond mason is not a scrub - he would start on alot of NBA teams - I just think the hornets did not want to go in to the season with MAGS.


there still should've been a better offer for an all-star center.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

What the hell


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

> there still should've been a better offer for an all-star center.


All things being equal, you'd have to assume that if there was one, the Hornets would have taken it. And surely he's been on the market for long enough to bring potential buyers out of the woodwork. So I guess the answer is that even if there should have been a better offer, there almost certainly wasn't.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

GuelphRaptorsFan said:


> All things being equal, you'd have to assume that if there was one, the Hornets would have taken it. And surely he's been on the market for long enough to bring potential buyers out of the woodwork. So I guess the answer is that even if there should have been a better offer, there almost certainly wasn't.


the hornets do not know how to trade lol.
the BD trade was horrible!
but this trade for mason is not as bad, but they should hav went for a better offer for mag.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

> the hornets do not know how to trade lol.
> the BD trade was horrible!
> but this trade for mason is not as bad, but they should hav went for a better offer for mag.


There's a common demoninator if you look at it. Baron Davis, Jamal Magloire and Vince Carter all got traded for less than people might have expected. The simple fact is that GMs shy away from trading for disgruntled and/or injured or "injury-prone" players nowadays unless they aren't assuming much risk. Perhaps we have the Grant Hill signing to account for that. If you have a disgruntled and/or injured or "injury-prone" player, even a good or great one, you aren't going to get much on the open trade market for him, thats just a fact of life. Heck, some of the guys on that list were both disgruntled *and* injured/"injury-prone".


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

GuelphRaptorsFan said:


> There's a common demoninator if you look at it. Baron Davis, Jamal Magloire and Vince Carter all got traded for less than people might have expected. The simple fact is that GMs shy away from trading for disgruntled and/or injured or "injury-prone" players nowadays unless they aren't assuming much risk. Perhaps we have the Grant Hill signing to account for that. If you have a disgruntled and/or injured or "injury-prone" player, even a good or great one, you aren't going to get much on the open trade market for him, thats just a fact of life. Heck, some of the guys on that list were both disgruntled *and* injured/"injury-prone".


BD and Vc r injury prone.
sayin mag is injury prone is just plain wrong.
b4 last season, he was always healthy.but he was disgruntled.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

TRON said:


> I wonder what protection the pick has, cause I don't see the bucks being that much better this year, Probably high lottery (12-16), they could surprise people though, so ya never know.



I don't think it is protected at all.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

GuelphRaptorsFan said:


> All things being equal, you'd have to assume that if there was one, the Hornets would have taken it. And surely he's been on the market for long enough to bring potential buyers out of the woodwork. So I guess the answer is that even if there should have been a better offer, there almost certainly wasn't.


i can see that, especially seeing as how the VC trade went down. i know there's obviously a different perspective of how actual GM's view trades and the value of players than how the media/fans view trades and the value of players, but i would expect that an all-star C will hold more value than a role player and a mid first rounder. it's not as if magloire would pout and not play to expectations while being a hornet.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh come on. Sonics would've offered Radman in for him. Well, I would've.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Both guys are free agents in 2007 (i think). Looks like New Orleans are ready to dedicate themselves to the draft for the next two seasons and take a good run at Oden (they now have a better chance than anyone IMO, though that doesn't mean too much). Milwaukee is pretty stacked now and can acquire another swing man with ease, good move on their part.

Hornets, meanwhile, become one of the most exciting, and worst, teams in the league. Look for any big man free agent scraps to go there. Paul, JR, Desmond, PJ, Bird man. Damn they're going to lose a lot of games and put together a highlight reel doing it.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

pretty bad trade for both teams IMO


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

madman said:


> pretty bad trade for both teams IMO


why?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

inuyasha232 said:


> why?


Probably because the Hornets need a center much more than an athletic wing and the Bucks already have their center. 

Thing is that it should help the Hornets tank in style and Bucks have the making of a great team:

Ford (he's the key IMO)
Redd
Simmons
Bogut (trade leaves me to believe he can play here, as do his combine results)
Magloire

Playoffs for the Bucks this season. Reasonably strong Atlantic will be lucky to have more than 2 in the playoffs.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

you know what? NOK acquiring desmond mason may not be a bad thing after all, in that he could help sell tickets seeing as how Mason was also an OK State alumni.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Probably because the Hornets need a center much more than an athletic wing and the Bucks already have their center.
> 
> Thing is that it should help the Hornets tank in style and Bucks have the making of a great team:
> 
> ...


I'd love to see Bogut attempt to play PF. Laughable.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Well that sucks.

My guess is Magloire starts at PF, if Harris is serious about starting both Jamaal and Bogut on the floor.

Milwaukee must be serious about a deep playoff run in the next few seasons. That, or they reckon that, in Magloire, they have some future trade bait.

Pah its confusing, and utterly sucky for Bogut.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

if bogut and magloire were to start together, it'd be magloire who'd be the PF.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Magloire will be tested, finally. He might've put up good numbers on a horrible Hornets team for two years and then used those stats to sign a bloated contract. In Milwaukee his numbers are going to be hard-earned, especially in the playoffs. We'll get to preview exactly what kind of player he is before thinking about signing him.


A point well made speedmeister.

And for what it's worth, as if the Central Division wasn't watchable before, it's got me hooked for sure this season.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

vigilante said:


> I'd love to see Bogut attempt to play PF. Laughable.










Bogut taking PF Carlos Boozer easily









Bogut posting up on Finals MVP Tim Duncan​
He's already competed valiently against 2 of the best PFs in the game, and that when Bogut was 19 years old....I don't see how it would be "laughable." Anyways, outlining positions are really for depth chart purposes anyways....they can play together. Bogut can play PF offensivley, and C defensivley...but the depth chart will list him as a PF.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

AJ Prus said:


> Bogut taking PF Carlos Boozer easily
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, those two pictures have me convinced, especially the one of him blowing by the worst defensive power forward in the league.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Yep, those two pictures have me convinced, especially the one of him blowing by the worst defensive power forward in the league.


Like I said, Bogut can play PF offensivley and C defensivley...I don't see how that would be "laughable".


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Bottom line guys...is Magloire gonna be in t.o. by 2008 or not??? And IF so, will Araujo still be around?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Oh come on. Sonics would've offered Radman in for him. Well, I would've.


 Now that would have been a smart trade... for Seattle.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Now that would have been a smart trade... for Seattle.


I'm surprised the Knicks didn't get him. They've already grabbed 3 successivley better centres this offseason, why stop now?

C rotation could have been be Magloire/Curry/James/Fry.

Seriously though folks, they could have parlayed Sweetney into Magloire could they not? If I'm NO I'd rather have Sweetney than Mason. Oh they're trying to tank, sorry forgot! This NO team has the worst front court ever!

PF>> PJ Brown/ Maciej Lampe / David West /Brandon Bass 

C>> Chris Andersen / Jackson Vroman 

At least Lampe will finally get a look in the league.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

PJ is a good player, somebody I wouldn't mind seeing in Toronto. Obviously they aren't going to trade him without getting a frontcourt guy back, though.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> PJ is a good player, somebody I wouldn't mind seeing in Toronto. Obviously they aren't going to trade him without getting a frontcourt guy back, though.


 They might, but I still wouldn't want him right now. In a couple years I'd love for him to sign on for a small contract as a veteran.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> They might, but I still wouldn't want him right now. In a couple years I'd love for him to sign on for a small contract as a veteran.


He's a good post defender and rebounder and he can play spot duty at centre, like AD did... what's not to like?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> He's a good post defender and rebounder and he can play spot duty at centre, like AD did... what's not to like?


 Because he uhh adds wins?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Because he uhh adds wins?


 With that said of course... if we're looking better than expected midway through the season, I wouldn't mind having Rob negotiate a deal for him with New Orleans. We might be able to get him for cheap, but we don't have flexibility as in young talent to spare or draft picks in order to make the trade.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

never seen anyone quote themself.

rep given


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

^ lol...what is rep & points anyway? I'm new to the site and i don't understand any of these things.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Magloire is not that good people. He's iiiight.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

i think he's fairly talented. a true centre, yada yada yada... but i dont like him anymore. he complained when the league mvp, and face of the canadian basketball team for... nearly a decade got to host a fundraiser game in toronto. jamaal won't even play for the canadian team, and ... and... and.... i dont know... thats about all for now.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^^ yeah agreed...

why wont the fool play for the canadian team anyway?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Magloire is not that good people. He's iiiight.


Thank you.

He was only an all-star because of the lack of big men in the East.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

The ATLien said:


> Magloire is not that good people. He's iiiight.


Well, I suppose these next two seasons with the Bucks will be as good an indicator of his game as anything.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Apparently the Lakers offered

Mihm + George + 1st round pick for Magloire.

So he's a little better than just "iiight"


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> Apparently the Lakers offered
> 
> Mihm + George + 1st round pick for Magloire.
> 
> So he's a little better than just "iiight"


Yeah I heard that too - the other offer (according to Peter Vescey on NBA TV last night) was Troy Murphy and a first round pick. Why the hell would you turn down Murphy and take Mason?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> Apparently the Lakers offered
> 
> Mihm + George + 1st round pick for Magloire.
> 
> So he's a little better than just "iiight"


Mihm, George, and what would be a late 1st round pick. Wow. If you think thats an indication that Mags is a good player, then you are sorely mistaken my friend.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

sorry if this was already posted but here an article I found


Bucks GM used hoopshype to land Maglorie

"Bucks GM Larry Harris, who reads only two things each morning: the local newspaper and hoopshype. "It's the Bible of the NBA," he explained. "One of those things that everybody reads."

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/chris_ballard/10/27/magloire.trade/


----------

